# Need new tires for the Eco



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just about everyone carries the FuelMax line.......even Walmart. Do you have a Discount Tire store in PA?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

He is talking about the OEM spec tires. There are two different versions of the Fuel Max: the OEM tires, and a retail version.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> If I can't find the OEM tires, what is my best bet for a second choice? I don't want to lose any traction or gas mileage, nor do I want to sacrifice wear. I'm happy with only having to replace tires every 80K or so. Thanks.


welll.... if this is the case you are gonna be absolutely highly limited. from my reading other fuelmax type tires aren't as good as our oe ones. in some regards you will either lose some life/mpg and may get better traction or other way around. you could always put on some more sticky grippy tires and drive a bit slower to compensate, not ideal but i favor traction and ride vs a little extra mpg


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Fair enough. Any one have experience with non-OEM tires on your Eco? Any recommendations?


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

@XtremeRevolution, have you had to replace your Eco tires yet?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can still get the OE FuelMax tires. There are actually three versions of this tire - take the 19 lb version.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The OE tires were the best and that's what I went with when I replaced them at 80k. Bought them at DT. No need to waste time researching other tires.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Agreed, my fuel max tires went to 70K and I probably could have gone more but switching them at the time of rotating out my snow tires just made sense. No reason to go with anything else. As mentioned, get the 19lb version. Tire Rack is where I got mine a year ago.


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

How much road noise do the OE eco tires produce both new and half worn?


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't say that I've really noticed any particular road noise from the tires. I'm sure I'll be able to say more once I've replaced the tires. As far as I recall, I'm never noticed much noise from the tires. The car, despite having less insulation to cut weight has always been very quiet inside.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

Fairly quiet throughout tread wear.


----------

